# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Last van vet haar?

## Déylanna

Als je last hebt van vet haar doe dan het volgende:

Was je haar zoals je het altijd wast. Voeg aan het laatste spoelwater het sap van een citroen toe. Masseer het goed in en spoel daarna uit. :Smile: 

Last van droog haar??????

Een half koffie kopje olie (bijvoorbeeld olijfolie) in het haar kneden, daarna wassen zoals je altijd doet en het haar glanst weer. (als nieuw)

----------


## Sylvia93

wat trouwens ook helpt bij vet haar is voordat je je haar gaat wassen eerst wat bier in je haar masseren en daarna gewoon met shampoo+crèmespoeling wassen

----------


## daniela1

Vet haar en puistjes! Ik heb er al vanalles mee gedaan, tot shampoo voor psoriasis toe.
Er komt nauwelijks verbetering in. Wie weet raad?

----------

